# CMT Router bit sale + Table



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Up to 70% Off All CMT Orange Tools


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tommy

Thanks, now that's a good one 

=======



Tommyt654 said:


> Up to 70% Off All CMT Orange Tools


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just doin my job Bob, Anyone have any experience with their pocket joining tool?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tommy

I have one  it's almost the same as the Kreg system but it's a bit easy er to adjust the height ..but no vac.tube system..and no real easy way to fit one up..
But if you are asking about the bow tie system I don't have that one.

http://www.amazon.com/CMT-PPJ-001-P...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1275679396&sr=1-2

========



Tommyt654 said:


> Just doin my job Bob, Anyone have any experience with their pocket joining tool?


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, That is the 1 I,m interested in, How well does it work?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tommy

Very well, I use it on a long board most of the time (4' MDF) and sometimes in the router table, the plate just drops in the hole on the CMT router table..

========



Tommyt654 said:


> Yes, That is the 1 I,m interested in, How well does it work?


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Might just order one then, I can,t believe the savings over this woodcraft price on this set in the sale, Heres what woodcraft wants for the same set.,..,Buy Cove Raised Panel Set 1/2"SH - CMT Part: 800.517.11 at Woodcraft.com,.., CMT Orange Tools 800.517.11 3 Piece Sommerfeld Raised Panel Set


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> Just doin my job Bob, Anyone have any experience with their pocket joining tool?


I have a couple of these pocket jigs. One mounted on a short board for portable drilling. I Also have a couple of the Kreg jigs. They all work well. I use the CMT quite a lot.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

Do you use the small one in the Kreg set, no board needed for that one, just a clamp 

=====



jlord said:


> I have a couple of these pocket jigs. One mounted on a short board for portable drilling. I Also have a couple of the Kreg jigs. They all work well. I use the CMT quite a lot.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> Do you use the small one in the Kreg set, no board needed for that one, just a clamp
> 
> =====


Hi Bob,
Yes I use them all. I grab what fits the best situation at the time. As you know the CMT & the little Kreg are a different design so using them in position is each a little different.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats a great deal on the pocket hole jig setup and the shippins still only $6.50 quite a deal, Got it ordered


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I,m wondering why the moderators keep bumpin this off the new post, It really should stay up for a day or so. Then folks here could take advantage of this remarkable sale thats going on there.We all could use the savings and they are really good bits, I,m not knockin other manufacturers but they can.t match these prices afaic, Hence it would be nice for this to stay posted gere for a while so other memebers who may not have checked in for a while could benefit from these substantial savings, Thanks, Tommy(no affiliation with reconditioned sales btw)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tommy

The moderators don't take it off the list , it's just the way it works, one new post will push it down by one each time..(From the Latest Posted items) but it will still be listed 1st. in The Bargain Bin 
group until something else post a new item..

It's like putting a note in a bottle, it will float for just a little bit than it will sink with the all the others to the bottom of the forum water pond..but someone (moderator) can red tag it with a sticky note but that just a waste of time most don't read them..

But you can make it float again by using the work "Bump" in your post.

======



Tommyt654 said:


> I,m wondering why the moderators keep bumpin this off the new post, It really should stay up for a day or so. Then folks here could take advantage of this remarkable sale thats going on there.We all could use the savings and they are really good bits, I,m not knockin other manufacturers but they can.t match these prices afaic, Hence it would be nice for this to stay posted gere for a while so other memebers who may not have checked in for a while could benefit from these substantial savings, Thanks, Tommy(no affiliation with reconditioned sales btw)


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Gotcha


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump


----------

